# My Epic Pirate Shipwreck



## IMU

Here it is, as finished as it is going to be for this year. Took about 3 months to build.














































It's about 8Ft tall, 7Ft wide & 9Ft long. Breaks down into about 8 sections.


----------



## Wildcat

That is awesome.


----------



## Lunatic

That IS awesome!

Really nice details!


----------



## Joiseygal

Awesome! Now you know somebody is going to see that and want to buy it for their kid!


----------



## beelce

WOW......!!
That is COOL...........


----------



## Hairazor

For their kid, Joiseygal? I would want it for myself!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You did a fabulous job on this piece, Dave. It really looks like it's been around (or run aground) for a while.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Excellent craftsmanSHIP!


----------



## jdubbya

Love this! Just perfect!


----------



## bobzilla

Wow Dave!
Quite excellent!! :jol:


----------



## PirateLady

Looks even better in person. Glad it turned out pretty much like he had envisioned. Now on to the rest of the setup....Pirates Pirates everywhere AARRGGHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Spider

You should do a neighborhood Halloween kids sleep over. (If you can put sleeping bags in there). It looks awesome by the way.


----------



## Copchick

Nice job! It looks like it was beached in your yard by some pirate.


----------



## alewolf

Beautiful, I want one.


----------



## IMU

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I plan to take it apart tomorrow and move it out front on Sat ... wish us luck!


----------



## fick209

This build just blows my mind! Exceptional details everywhere, and good to see you got those barnacles to stick . Absolutely love everything about this build. You did a great job on this Dave!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

WOW!!! That is beautiful!!! Fantastic job!!


----------



## Osenator

Very cool! Very cool!


----------



## Fright Zone

Yeah that does look good


----------



## hpropman

wow that is a beautiful peace! love it!


----------



## Acid PopTart

Bloody fantastic luv!!! I agree with Joseygal, I was thinking what a great playhouse for kids and adults! Well played sir!


----------



## heresjohnny

That is Awesome!


----------



## IMU

Thanks again for the kind words. It made the move ok and is set up out front. I'll start a display thread soon.


----------



## Death Punk

Epic is an understatement! Absolutely stunning, Capt'n. Pirates are awesome.


----------



## IMU

Thanks for the kind words. 



Death Punk said:


> Epic is an understatement! Absolutely stunning, Capt'n. Pirates are awesome.


----------



## drevilstein

wow, that's amazing work!


----------



## mickkell

Thats great,have fun storing it.


----------



## IMU

drevilstein said:


> wow, that's amazing work!


Thanks.



mickkell said:


> Thats great,have fun storing it.


No worries, it comes apart.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Holy SHIP that's rad. Does it have a cannon? Good idea for the glazing... that looks like fluorescent light diffuser sheets.


----------



## IMU

Thanks. And YES to both. 












Lord Homicide said:


> Holy SHIP that's rad. Does it have a cannon? Good idea for the glazing... that looks like fluorescent light diffuser sheets.


----------



## cmk4425

Very Cool!


----------



## barnes

cool


----------



## Headless

WOW I love the detail and great design to break down that much. Well done!


----------



## IMU

Thanks again all for the kind words.


----------



## Factrat

Awesome job!!


----------



## IMU

Thanks Factrat for the kind words.


----------



## ithurt

Sweeeeet!


----------



## fookingchit

The time and effort spent on this truly shows. Great work!


----------



## IMU

Thanks ithurt & foo for the kind words.


----------



## Death Trail

I'd love to see the build plans on this, what a work of art. MY goodness you are good at this! Simply amazing! I wish I had that!


----------



## IMU

Thanks Death Trail but I'm afraid I didn't work up any "plans" ... just made it up as I went.


----------



## sickNtwisted

Holy Tilda Swinton, that's epic!!!


----------



## IMU

sickNtwisted - thanks for the kind words.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

That ship is absolutely phenomenal! You have one of the most amazing pirate displays I have ever ever seen! Just wonderful. There's not really anything more that I can add that the previous members haven't said. It's Awesome!


----------



## IMU

The Halloween Lady ... I do appreciate the kind words.


----------



## MansionHaunter

This is excellent! Great job, particularly in making it come apart in sections. The details are amazing.


----------



## IMU

Thanks MansionHaunter ... that was the only way I could move and store it.


----------



## Aquayne

I wish I could see the new cannon set up on the ship, it is fantastic. 
What a wonderful gift for everyone who passes by your house at Halloween!


----------



## IMU

Thanks for the kind words Aquayne. I've actually got something else in mind for the cannon but you'll have to wait and see.


----------



## HauntedAddictions

wow details on this are amazing!! so awesome


----------



## madmomma

The Halloween Lady said:


> That ship is absolutely phenomenal! You have one of the most amazing pirate displays I have ever ever seen! Just wonderful. There's not really anything more that I can add that the previous members haven't said. It's Awesome!


Ditto The Halloween Lady, your pirate ship is Awesome! I was hoping to put together a simple pirate ship hull to feed from a section of my 3' tall porch around and over the bushes but after looking at all the detail and effort you put into your ship, I'm sunk, LOL. I'll have to see if I can come up with something less detailed...or build a shipwreck with pirates. Thanks again!


----------



## IMU

Thanks for the kind words. madmomma, my first attempt was rather sad but at least it was something AND everyone seemed to like it. Just give it a shot ... you can always try again another time.


----------



## MikeR

Mad skills, nice work.


----------



## Doc-Dead-Inside

Saweeeet!!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

And well worth the work and the wait, so it appears from looking at it! What do you plan to do with it? Using it for a haunt, I assume?


----------



## IMU

MikeR said:


> Mad skills, nice work.





Doc-Dead-Inside said:


> Saweeeet!!


Thanks.



Gruenenfelder said:


> And well worth the work and the wait, so it appears from looking at it! What do you plan to do with it? Using it for a haunt, I assume?


Yep. It is a very large static prop ... I set it up in 2014 but didn't have a display last year. I will be setting it up in the next day or so.


----------

